# Green vaginal discharge in puppy



## Lyingsage (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a 4 month old female rottweiler. When she was about 2.5months old we noticed a bit of crusting as well as some discharge around her vagina. We took her to the vet and they gave her an oral antibiotic as well as a topical antibiotic. She did say there was something out of the ordinary (I believe a vaginal cyst that had prolapsed? I can't quite remember). Anyways it cleared up for a couple of weeks but is now back. It's a greenish discharge this time and seems to be a larger quantity of it. 

She has had no other symptoms aside from the discharge, no lethargy, eating fine, urinating fine.... Has anyone had to deal with this before?


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

No experience, but I would definitely call your vet again. I'm not familiar with vaginal cysts, but what you're describing does sound like a recurring vaginal infection. Vaginal infections can take a while to clear up, you will need to work closely with your vet to get her through it. How did the vet determine there was a prolapsed cyst? It's likely that surgery to remove the cyst may be in order, but again, your vet would know best. (just curious,does she also have an inverted vulva? an inverted vulva can also cause recurring infections.)


----------



## Lyingsage (Jun 5, 2012)

She did a manual exam and said that it didn't look right and was uncommon in puppies this age, and pretty much to try the antibiotics and see if they work. She said as well if it's a hormonal thing, getting her "fixed" may help it.

She has a vet appointment on Friday, I was just hoping to arm myself with some info on what it might be. 

As for the inverted Vulva, it's possible. Since it was a manual exam she didn't get too detailed. They did a urinalysis and determined there was an infection, but never said what it was due to.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry wish I could help. I hope everything turns out for the best Friday.


----------



## gspcrazy (Feb 6, 2012)

Our GSP pup has what sound like similar symptoms. After our third vet visit, antibiotics etc, the vet finally told us it is simply an inverted vulva and recommended we NOT spay her until after her first time in season so her vulva will fully develop (my interpretation, turn into an outy instead of an inny). The vet said that if a dog with inverted vulva is spayed, it has a higher risk of post-op infection plus the problem will be chronic for the rest of her life. I don't know why it took the vet so long to decide that was the problem. In the case of our pup, the inverted vulva is visually obvious. The best way to describe it is like the difference between a belly button that is an inny versus an outy. It causes a chronic irritation because it doesn't drain when the dog pees. We've taken to wiping her bottom when she comes back in after doing her business. It seems to have helped. Plus as she has gotten older she cleans herself better.

I would recommend that you quiz the vet on the possibility of the inverted vulva as the solution may be the opposite of the alternative possibility of some sort of acute infection.


----------

